#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Bre Promax 3.2

## ghasem2010

*Dear Chemical Engineers
Is there any link for BRE Promax 3.2 for download?


I need only installation files!*See More: Bre Promax 3.2

----------


## coconut123

Can you ----- it? I have it.

----------


## ghasem2010

Dear 
Refer to my message in your user profile.

----------


## crai0cata

Share with us if you have the installer

Thanks
crai0cata

----------


## ghasem2010

I need installation file for more action and solution

----------


## coconut123

PROMAX3.2 uses sentinel hardlock SRM.

----------


## ghasem2010

Check my message

----------


## ghasem2010

Dear Coconnut
Please share the software, I try to find some solution for it!

----------


## sniperel

Dear brothers,
Please share with us this beautiful software. Many of us are waiting for it. Thanks in advance! By!

----------


## ghasem2010

No News?

----------


## mkhurram79

promax has become the most demanding software in this forum. Let c who will share it.

----------


## ghasem2010

I find that Promax is more accurate in process simulation than HYSYS or other commercial simulator.
Some issues such as Hydrate prediction in presence of inhibitor, Caustic Plant Simulation, Claus Plant Simulation is available only in Promax and not HYSYS or PROII.
Please try to share source of this software. Some people may find some solution to open and run it!!!!!!

----------


## dsp151

download a example for promax


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Bre Promax 3.2

----------


## khubar

Hi,...

If someone could kindly make a promax 3.2 dump for me, I would make a ********.

khubar@hotmail.com

----------


## joaquingon

Hi,
I`m studing chemmestry ingeneering.  I`m looking for the promax program, do u have it? I realy need it to finish the final project for my career.
could u send it to me or tell me where can I found it please? 

thanks,
Sonia.

----------


## donkencot

Hi Gashem...would you please share promax installer and promax installation guidance ? Appreciate your help.

----------


## kogiwarrior

I have ProMax 3.1.9352 w/o license email me pro.engnr@gmail.com somebody make license and share

----------


## thaihy

Please make it work:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jlx118

Thanks a lot

----------


## donkencot

any body has promax _ _ _ _ _ ??please

----------


## eng

Pls. share the _ _ _ _ _!

----------


## petroabbes

Dear all 
it seems that who have either the soft and the medecine want to keep for him self; it is a shame

----------


## icqaa

can anyone upload it again, the site had been closed,the files were disappear

----------


## thaihy

Here you go, Installer is only available

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Pass: lavteam.net

----------


## halinia

Thank you dear thaihy. is the ----- file included?

See More: Bre Promax 3.2

----------


## thaihy

> Thank you dear thaihy. is the ----- file included?



only Installer

----------


## mouss

none can share it !
come on guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
need help

----------


## nader_cheeng

Dear all chemical engineers
I need ProMax to download as soon as possible. It is not matter the version of the ProMax. 
If anyone have download link of Promax 2.0 or new version, please share.
Thanks a lot.

----------


## mkhurram79

After installation, when i run this soft following error message appears
can some one resolve

Error No:80043E81
ProMax:ProMax;Project
HASP Error 469/1/7

----------


## andrei.vintu

Hello!
Could someone share me any version of ProMax available?
It would be very helpful.
Thank you very much!

----------


## ghasem2010

Dear all
Anyone has a Craaaak/Crock for Promax 3.2
I think most people has problem with this software!

----------


## cincao

hi,
is there anyone find a med for promax?
thanks in advance

----------


## cincao

hi,
is there anyone find a med for promax?
thanks in advance

----------


## aytihda

please link for download.
i need that..
or send to me at aytihda@yahoo.com

----------


## aytihda

please link for download.
i need that..
or send to me at aytihda@yahoo.com

----------


## orel108

Would you send me a link or shared path on PROMax.
Please!!!
My e-mail: mak_alex@pochta.ru

----------


## khalid655

please

See More: Bre Promax 3.2

----------


## jiangnanhua

please share it

----------


## JONNYQUEST

i think 
BRE promax will remain a dream forever

----------


## JONNYQUEST

i think 
BRE promax will remain a dream forever

----------


## nodongle.biz

The Dream is available by request  :Pride: 

My solution supports ProMax 3.2.

----------


## nodongle.biz

The Dream is available by request  :Pride: 

My solution supports ProMax 3.2.

----------


## gion_ro40

Please share it.

----------


## khalid655

> Please share it.



Please share this is request or send at chemi655@gmail.com

----------


## mhashmi

You can download the BRE Promax 3.2 from the below link (only installer)
Someone, Please share the Med.....
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mhashmi

You can download the BRE Promax 3.2 from the below link (only installer)
Someone, Please share the Med.....
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Omar Bin Zia

> The Dream is available by request 
> 
> My solution supports ProMax 3.2.




dear please provide, we are anxiously awaiting

----------


## Omar Bin Zia

> The Dream is available by request 
> 
> My solution supports ProMax 3.2.




dear please provide, we are anxiously awaiting

----------


## interactive

Pls share. Tks

See More: Bre Promax 3.2

----------


## edixson

HI dear friends, i need the download link of PROMAX software.... Who can help me?

----------


## edixson

please share PROMAX.. somebody have it

----------


## edixson

Would you send me a download link or share the installation file of PROMAX... my email is ejgranadosm@gmail.com

----------


## khalid655

please share thanks in advance

----------


## joseluismolto

> Check my message



Can you share it with me?

Thx

----------


## energyy

Hi everyone.
ghasem2010, would you mind to share with me too? 

thanks

----------


## energyy

Hi everyone.
ghasem2010, would you mind to share with me too? 

thanks

----------


## Omar Bin Zia

Any body please share the -------- for BRE promax

----------


## nodongle.biz

Prepare  the solution for ProMax is not easy, but possible.
It is available by request.

----------


## Omar Bin Zia

Thanks  nodongle.biz but none of us is interested in a paid solution and as far as the requests are concerned you can browse this fourm to see how much people need this ......

----------


## ehsan405

Dear nodongle, your prices are sooooo high
actually if I could pay for your stuff, I could buy a genuine lic from the developer itself too!!!
who can pay 4000$ except a company owner!!!?

----------


## khubar

As far as I know the original genuine  Price is 45,000 USD for a single seat and expires in a year (Lease Price)!!!



The genuine  is too much expensive, no one could purchase  :Frown: See More: Bre Promax 3.2

----------


## IrEng

I have *ProMax 2* full with med
if interested plz contact me
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
IranEngSofts@gmail.com

screenshot attached
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tron322xer2010

Hi

This software is very specialized, has great knowledge and experience in the type of plant simulation.  Normal users do not need this software
Principals only Refineries EPC projects.

If users want to have this software, it's just to sell. Users say require for purposes of study, is totally false. No undergraduate, masters and doctorate requires this software (and many others softwares)

If you require the software............ legally purchase,   ¡¡¡¡    help developers   ¡¡¡¡.
They want to have the software (to sell or just have), who buy low sell more.

If you sell software, which is protected, so who really require it, buy it.
The lamers, just looking to stay

B.R.

----------


## ehsan405

It is not true that no one needs Promax for study
by your logic, students needs no software
just their books!
nope.......Many like to open it and see how it works
how it does compare with Hysys
Many like to learn softwares by their manuals
which planet you come from?!

----------


## ehsan405

It is not true that no one needs Promax for study
by your logic, students needs no software
just their books!
nope.......Many like to open it and see how it works
how it does compare with Hysys
Many like to learn softwares by their manuals
which planet you come from?!

----------


## tron322xer2010

which planet you come from?!     From an Earth planet full of liars and cheats .............. 

Many like to open it and see how it works     ?¡?¡?¡ for what? if they are not experts
Those who really know, have to use the software legally 

how it does compare with Hysys   ?¡?¡You can not compare apples and oranges.
That's the biggest mistake of having software without knowing

Many like to learn softwares by their manuals ?¡?¡?¡.......There is open source software to simulate processes, cost nothing, they serve for purposes of study.
There are forums to ask. that's what it takes.

Want the software ???
Very simple, buy it

----------


## mohamad3010

*hi everyone. i found this Promax 2 download link in the 4shared.com:*

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*
*
i didn't download it. i don't know it is password protected or not.
i hope it will be helpful.*

----------


## mohamad3010

*hi. just now i found this link in 4shared.com. it seems it is the installer without c.r.a.c.k. i don't know it is pass protected or not:*

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## nunesjos

hahahahahah amazing this **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

but explain to me - one side u critical and for another side u ask for soft
I dont think u payed all what u have.......................u sure have soft  and ******s like another people  :Bi Polo:

----------


## nunesjos

promax 3.2 with medi...  u must wait 2 or 3 years more
will be not easy , friends

----------


## tron322xer2010

hahahahaha another software vendor angry

I do not accumulate software, like you do.....................you ask shouting install on websites
For what ???                    To learn ?? .....................jejejeje       NO,  jejejeje ........... is to sell
Unless you like collecting software install but .... NO, no sense.

I am not against network marketers who invest their time and expertise in software unprotect.
I am against network marketers who downloaded the install and c_r.a_ck free, and then sell this software as their own to others.

----------


## nunesjos

Sorry friend,

Im not a vendor angry, because Im not a vendor or seller.
Yea I ask shouting install on websites , like u. For what ?? To learn ???....................... jejejejejeNO, jejejejej...................... is to ?????
U dont know nothing about me......friend, and if I lke collecting software install  is my problem


Some  soft are for learn.... YES FOR LEARN and anothers are for exchange............... ONLY


Have a nice day......

----------


## tron322xer2010

Hola Jose Nuñez

Intercambiar install de software, desde mi punto de vista, no es malo. Si tu lees los manuales para aprender, excelente
Yo hago lo mismo

Pero hay software muy complejo, como simuladores de procesos como Aspenone, Promax, etc que deben ser usados con experiencia y profesionalismo.

Actualmente muchos dicen que son especialistas en el diseño de procesos, porque saben usar el software.
La verdad es que no es asi, el software solo es una herramienta para usar tu conocimiento y hacer tu trabajo mas facil.

Actualmente muchas empresas contratan a personas que usan el software (de manera ilegal) para sus diseños y estan causando mucho daño a la industria.
Personas que no saben diseñar ductos, plantas, etc usan el software y se amparan en eso, en que el software da esos resultados.
La cantidad de accidentes se ha incrementado, debido a malos diseños en la industria.

Solo piensa en las personas que viven cerca de ductos que transportan combustibles, o que viven cerca de plantas industriales. Los ductos explotan matando personas, las plantas industriales tienen derrames, emisiones a la atmosfera que matan personas.

Debemos de aportar nuestro grano de arena, para que no sucedad estas cosas.

El software de Sistemas 3D como el de Aveva, Intergraph, Bentley, son softwares que no deben ser usados por una sola persona, son softwares multidisciplinarios, el diseño involucra conocimiento pero sobre todo, EXPERIENCIA.

Muchos dibujantes, buscan usar estos softwares para sobrevivir (considero que es muy valido) y ser considerados para contratarse en empresas que lo usan para construir plantas industriales.

Buscar el conocimiento y aprender, no es malo, al contrario, es muy necesario.  Pero esto no es gratis, tiene un costo.


Desde mi punto de vista, debe hacerse de manera formal, profesional.

Solo pido no compartas c_r.ac_k de software de manera indiscriminada, solo hazlo con alguien que de verdad lo sabra aprovechar sin hacer daños a terceros. 
Ojala puedas enseñar a amigos y personas que trabajan contigo, esa es una buena opcion.

Como en el mundo real, esto es muy dificil, considero que todas las med_ici.nas de software, tambien deben estar protegidas y tener un costo.
Solo quien realmente le interese se esforzara para comprarlo

Es solo mi opinion, NO trato de entrar en polemicas y debates.See More: Bre Promax 3.2

----------


## nunesjos

hola,
 estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero por favor no me trates como vendedor, porque no lo soy ni tengo tal pensamiento. Espero q eso se quede claro.
yo tampoco quiero entrar en polmicas.
yo cuando intercambio es de forma personal muchas o pocas o casi nada lo hago de forma publica.
y ahora entre nosotros te voy a pedir una vez mas lo que te he pedido antes.
saludos

----------


## mkhurram79

hellow to all members

We all should respect each other opinion. There might be a conflict between two but both are worthy. Both opinion by our two respectable members have plus and minuses but both are equally important.
Secondly
I personally know nunesjos, he is very ethical person, a graceful individual and he is not a seller. I saw him helping people many  times in many posts. This is what we want in sharing communities.

BR

----------


## tron322xer2010

Hi

I acknowledge that nunejos is not a seller.
I apologize.
regards

----------


## knight282011

tron322xer2010 Bro ! You must be kidding. A person who's earning 300 to 500 $ a month, how can he be able to buy a software worth 45,000 USD just for a year for learning purpose ??? And by the way nunesjos is a very respected member of our community & has a lot of contribution to it.

----------


## tron322xer2010

knight282011 Bro 
A person who's earning 300 to 500 $ a month, must learn before other softwares as chemcad etc. software before using Promax

----------


## 970502

Gentlemen,

How does one login into LAV Team site. 

Any suggestions appreciated. This forum has been an excellent place of many good people who have shared amazing *******es, sadly, seems like things have changed. 

Regards.

----------


## aseptman

pl bro some one pl upload

----------


## UBOA

I've downloaded both versions of ProMax from link posted by mohamad3010, the files were not password protected.

However I seem to be stuck when I try to run Promax 2.0, after I install. Is there a specific way to do it?

----------


## khalid655

please guide how to run promax 2.0

----------


## nodongle.biz

Specific way for use ProMax 2.0 or 3.2 - it is use emulator of dongle:

- HASP HL for version 2.0
Some sources exists in the net, but require brain for use it.

- HASP SRM for version 3.2
Sources (very uncomplete) was shared a some time ago too.

Or, who really need completed and working solution, can make request for that.

----------


## ghasem2010

Promax 3.2?

----------


## nodongle.biz

Yes, ProMax 3.2 build 11188.

See More: Bre Promax 3.2

----------


## tam2

helphelp ,Promax 3.2 to study, but lower ver also is ok,

----------


## UBOA

I have read that emulator of dongle means I need to have the real dongle first to be able to make it work?

----------


## memorex

Hi,

if someone got access to the Installation files and dongle, than I can help doing a HaspSRM Emulator for it.
No Dongle no solution. Forget waiting about a *****. Not possible.

cheers

memorex

----------


## nodongle.biz

I prepared 100% working HASP SRM key emulator for Promax 3.2.
Most hard part was to decipher all ciphered records in ProMax database files.  :Smile:

----------


## tron322xer2010

Yeah that's right
Most hard part was to decipher all ciphered records in ProMax database files.
same work for HTRI and Thermoflow.
emulator is possible, but requires a lot of work, much study.
But mainly, have the physical hasp to the study.

Note:if you have the latest version of RLM install, please share with me.
I need help a good friend.

----------


## www2000ir

Dears,

You can download the software (Version 2) in the following address:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## www2000ir

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mobek

It does not work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## www2000ir

Software doesn't work or the download link?

----------


## www2000ir

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mobek

Hi www2000ir,
The software generates machine ID and asks for name and pass code. The software is licensed to a university. Upon entering the name and the pass code and clicking register it gives error message and the software closes. My OS is W7 64 b. See attached picture.**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mobek

Hi www2000ir,


Where are you?See More: Bre Promax 3.2

----------


## www2000ir

Installation Procedure:
1- Install Visio 2007
2- Install Promax, during installation select Custom setup item and then unselect HASP item
3- Copy Project.dll on installed software folder
4- Run Promax
5- Insert the following ID and Key:
Name: IranEngSofts_For_Lavteam
Key: A7LZ7EKG48NVAUJ6KR7Q2FLCELQBFTN5TYDPY8B5S5PMK886QB  8RH99H9R

----------


## Omar Bin Zia

the above procedure / key is not working

Also, Any solution for 3.2 version

----------


## codigo98ii

version 3.2? reupload

----------


## nodongle.biz

Seems it was solution for 3.1.
Version 3.2 protected a much better.

----------


## daniwibowo

have you found the name and passcode?

----------


## nodongle.biz

I don't need the passcode, because I have own solution for ProMax 3.2.

----------


## daniwibowo

sorry sir, i dont understand with your post

----------


## nunesjos

hahahaha...You dont understand ?    He has the solution ... but for sell..... logical my friend

----------


## daniwibowo

i see. i just search for comparing my hysys 8.6 with promax.
if not get the software is not a problem.

----------


## khalid655

please share promax BRE version 4.0 for study

----------


## upper20c

have the soft* who can provide a way to bypass the protection?

----------


## nodongle.biz

Best way for bypass the protection - it is HASP SRM key emulator.

See More: Bre Promax 3.2

----------


## corex

Hi, I need BRE Promax, I am ready to exchange with a software you need, I have Petrel new version. Contact me: karencorex@gmail.com

----------

